# Silverstone TJ11 Carbon



## kier (Jul 6, 2011)

Sponsored by:

















Hello my friends.

About 4 weeks I was doing nothing, My wife was getting crazy. 
But now it is here ......... a new build, with a beautiful case, the Silverstone TJ11 
When I first saw the case I had something like  "I to want to mod this one" 

I must admit that a number points are not so nice at this case. 
This "negative" points I  will certainly adjust. But they have also a lot of beautifull things renewed. 
The main hardware and other materials

*De hardware:*

Case: Silverstone TJ11
PSU: Coolermaster 1200w
Motherboard:  I’m not quite sure, but for the fitting and measuring, gonna use a  EVGA Classified E759
Processor: i7 930
GPU: 3 x GTX 480
Memory: 6 x 2GB Corsair DDR3 1600
HDD: 2 x SSD 120GB And some sata 

*Cooling:*

Water cooling of course, but have to gather and brainstorm what best suits the TJ 
So it’s a bit of a gray area. But I have some great ideas. 
For now:

2 x EK 360 radiator
EK HF Supreme plex
EK Ram cooler plex   
BitspowerSilver shiny
Tygon tube Transparant
And more…….

* Other products/ materials:*

MDPC Sleeve, colors:  Black and...........yellow
Carbon fiber film
SMD lighting I think, but not too much this time
Some Acryl, yellow and black

About what exactly will happen, I will not say too much for now. I have a lot of ideas

The beginning:

My hero the guy of GLS, delivered  the package of highflow.
Luckily, he treats the case  with love and the TJ is without damage.
It’s big, really big…………..but beautifull

De Silverstone TJ11

The box







Out of the box
























































Inside

Top-mounted slide out motherboard tray






9 uninterrupted 5.25” drive bays











9+1 expansion slots






6 x 3.5” hard drive trays











Dual see-through air intake vents 
















Dual ATX/PS2 PSU compartment






2 x AP121 fans with  hot-swap adapters






Extra large motherboard tray cut-out for CPU cooler backplates






And a little box with small stuff






Manual……….lol






Fasteners, unfortunately silver not black. Missed opportunity






SSD Brackets






Horizontal mount bracket for the PSU






Filter






PSU cable






And a Silverstone logo for on the case or something. could laugh about this






Because the painted this on my beautiful expensive case






Do not mind that it’s made in China, but please don’t do this anymore
This was the case step by step. next challenge is to brainstorm how to install  the various components.
New case, new challenges I love it  ............... to be continued

Grtzzz.


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2011)

Love that case! 

Protip: use a sugarcube to remove the paint. It's abrasive enough to remove the paint but not do any damage to the aluminum. Works good on plastic too.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 6, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## MRCL (Jul 6, 2011)

Black and yellow you say? Interesting. I'm curious how this works out as I'm a tad bit sceptical towards those 90° flipped motherboard tray cases. On an esthetic level.


----------



## kier (Jul 6, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Black and yellow you say? Interesting. I'm curious how this works out as I'm a tad bit sceptical towards those 90° flipped motherboard tray cases. On an esthetic level.



I had the same thing about the flipped board, but i'm thinking this is for the modding becoming very nice.
And black, yellow and carbon is original and a very good combination I think.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jul 7, 2011)

subed... nice case...


----------



## kier (Jul 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Love that case!
> 
> Protip: use a sugarcube to remove the paint. It's abrasive enough to remove the paint but not do any damage to the aluminum. Works good on plastic too.



Gonna try this, thanks

















Update: dismantling the TJ

What a pleasure, I didn’t need this  today. No rivets in this case






Only used this one






Have almost the entire case apart and this is what’s left






First removed the air intakes what was quiet easy apart from one thing






The speed controllers on top are not with a connector, so had to remove it from the case











Back side with the filters






Hotswaps also removed






These will still be used











The fans from the bays






When this was out, had playtime with some  motherboards
Find the board






Small isn’t it, can you see it?
 No, not this one......... but for now this one






Still is a nice  motherboard with the EK blocks. Maybe it willstay  with some changes to the red, but I’m  still not sure











Back of the tray. Enough space for swapping the backplate











Enough slots











 Continuing the dismantling. The top panel is simply push / click, but it’s  a very nice design, therefore some pics











Other side











Quick look at how it’s gonna be with a 360 radiator











PSU in..........lots of space 






Further......still with my Phillips screwdriver, the drive bays. Very easy to disassemble






Had to disconnect the power switch because it is connected to the switch on top











Nice hole can be adjusted






Omg where is the TJ?






Midplate. This was a bit more difficult, I had to remove the motherboard slide
But still managed without too much trouble






It’s huge ……..63 cm






Hmmm, not much left of it











And again placed the 2 radiators inside with the fans on the inside pulling air through the radiators 






Like this I have enough space between radiators for the tubes






psu in it. Not the psu that is  finally coming in, but I had this one lying around











And some pictures of the color combination
Carbon and black






Yellow sleeve with it






And always nice..........the black one






Looks nice!!!

Just ordered some stuff for the case itself. I will keep you informed 
Grtzzz.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 8, 2011)

Subbed as well


----------



## kier (Jul 9, 2011)

Update: First carbon practice

3M Di-Noc CARBON FIBER FILM





Yesterday  been playing with the carbon film






To test my skills, I have coated my classified block with the film
before






And after






Also my Supreme HF coated. Again before






And now with carbon look











Put everything on the motherboard






Also did the laptop






Just kidding

The waiting is for the materials now, but luckily I have some stock 
For the radiators I’m gonna make a sort of bracket, from beginning to end of the case, at least on the visible side






other side gets an open area for cables and other purposes
Piece of iron plate with the angle to cut






Round edge marked






Cutout for the psu






And here the custom plate, perfect fit






Opening  made for the radiator, so that you don’t see the mounting holes and just straight to the air intake of the sidepanel
















Sidepanel on it






Rear intake is gonna be  closed and the whole will be covered with carbon






That’s it for  today.
Bye bye


----------



## kier (Jul 13, 2011)

Update: Front plate

Fortunately i’ve received some products this week, modding time !!!
To place some hdd’s put the hdd bays together
















To get this build a little over the top I’m gonna put in  3 BP hdd coolers. A while ago I had two from L3p bought for a future build, but this is the perfect case for the coolers. So This week i’ve bought the third. L3p Thanks man!






Later on hdd's underneath with some support at the sides





















The bay is  accessible and gonna be placed like this
















And i’ve used an old piece aluminum panel that I had left after a window cutout ........ never throw something away






Draw some Lines for the jigsaw






After some sawing and filing it already starts to take shape






Adhesive tape over it to see how it is going to be






And tried without tape






After that the slot for the slim-line DVD-RW











And then put the plate on the upper and lower bay cover with

3M Scotch Clear Mounting Tape #4010





And put everything back






But not finished yet ....... missing something.

I ordered some yellow acrylic. Really a gamble because no pictures were there of the yellow color
But fortunately it is just the right color that fits with my yellow sleeve






Made some french fries






And made the yellow lines in the slots of the hotswaps. Don’t have to be open because the water cooling. And the yellow lines will  come back more often in this build











And the remaining three hotswaps finished
















Imagine the front plate with  carbon film (vertical straight lines)
And finally a hardware exchange. The Classified goes out the to a buddy of mine, he was in love with the carbon blocks. And I got an nice opportunity

Rampage III Extreme 











With  EK full cover block






This will also be covered with carbon

That's it............Grtzzz


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sick, subscribed.


----------



## kier (Jul 17, 2011)

Update 

Now that I have the REIII I can not stay behind in order to coat it with carbon. Before I'm going to do this, there is some  treatment needed. 
If I stick the  carbon film without doing this,  you will see the holes where the bolds are in
That's why I’m gonna cover the holes. What we need: 

Detergent






Ammonia with some cotton swabs






And some silicone sealant






First I have cleanedand degreased  the holes and bolts






Then the put the sealant in it and smoothed it with detergent on the finger
















When everything was dry I put  the carbon on. Heated  the carbon with the heatgun to get the Straight edges
















Cut the edges and lines with a sharp knife






Then it was time to treat the motherboard. Screwed the The original blocks off and used a cleaning kit to clean everything

Arctic Silver ArctiClean Reinigingskit






A few drops











And it's clean






Placed the Waterblock





















Finished






I also changed the cover of the radiator, as I need to have optimum heat dissipation. That's why I  cut a 120mm hole next to  the radiator
.











This fan will blow the hot air out from the lower compartment






To still stay a little original , I’ve have made a custom midplate, this will be covered with yellow acryl

1mm Aluminum plate







First tape it and marking it






Total shot coming up.  The air intakes in the side panels are in my opinion not pretty, but it offers a possibility to use it for 2 aquaero's
Made a bracket and fitted it with an  old Aquaero






For this one  also created openings for the midplate that still has to be bent. I had hoped that I already could  showed, but I'm still waiting for my new little  folding  machine
















Then placed the two Aquaero's VF






Placed the midplate  in front
















Also placed the side panel











To get smaller recess in the side panel I have a made a piece of aluminum and marked it






And made this also  with openings in the size of the display of the aquaero, s











These I put on the inside and on the outside I have made another piece






This I have made as tight as possible because there wil be later on carbon on it and I do not want to have ugly edges visible. Just put a little bit carbon on it to show what the intention is






Soon as I'm going to do the whole panel, and maybe I’m gonna place another acrylic display for it






Am also has been busy with  the hardware and the WC stuff. Gonna place the reservoir at the back. For this there are coming 2 x EK-DDC X-RES with 200mm reservoirs 
To see how it will look i’ve placed  them like this 











Fits tightly next to my Corsairs






Placed the two GTX480, third one is coming. Still gonna do someting with the gpu’s











Now there are nickel backplates but these will be exchanged with black ones











Nice to have Corsair






Tuesday my folding machine is coming and I can finish the midplate

That's it on my last day of my vacation, tomorrow back to work ........... unfortunately 
Updates will now take a bit longer

Grtzzz.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow.

Just hope that your RAM will never go bad.


----------



## kier (Jul 20, 2011)

Small Update:

This week i've got my little hightech folding machine, real nice addition to my tools






Ok, lets bend something,






And the midplate part one











And sawn the midplate part two from the yellow acryl






And put it al together
















Everything is gonna be poadercoated later on











And next step is to measure al the slots for the cables and the WC

To be continued


----------



## kier (Jul 23, 2011)

Sleeve Update: 
Today there's rain in the netherlands, a lot of rain, so a good excuse to go sleeving 
For this I'm gonna renovate my Be quiet my 1200w power. This was one of the first PSU I've ever sleeved. And in the meantime, I've learned some things to do a beter sleevejob
Renovation work includes: giving cables the same size, heatshrink equal size, tighten the sleeve on the wires and add a color. 

Just a little tip, if you start using a light color sleeve, it is best to use same color electrical tape around the wire as the sleeve color
This is because the color of the wire always stands out. Orange, black etc. you can see the color through the sleeve 
Not shocking but "no compromise"






Yellow sleeve............ yellow insulation tape






Now you see no other color through the yellow






All black heatshrinks renovated






And the wires of the PSU are finished, did also extend the wires for this big case






placed and arranged
















Now the modular cables, with the same color scheme

More to come


----------



## kier (Jul 25, 2011)

Update: First cut in the TJ

Hi my modding friends. Did my first cutout in the TJ
For the cpu power, needed to make the hole bigger for the connector






Now it fits trough






Also did some nice things for the midplate. Second cutout in the TJ
















There goes the midplate :naughty: second part for the midplate is the aluminium cover
Made some slots for all the cables
















Third part is the yellow acryl, also made some slots in it. There's gonna be more, but for now only where the cables goes through 











And the last layer......... the black acryl
















Still need to do little adjustments to the acryl, but looking good allready
Put some cables through.





















Today my next GTX480 was coming in, so placed it. For now without the WC block
EK has given my the third block with some other beautifull stuff, so this one is still coming






So made the last gpu slot






I know, a lot of black and yellow............hope you like it ;
Hopefully my EK products and the MNPC Carbon is coming in this week, to let you show some more great stuff.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 25, 2011)

If Carlsberg did Case Mods...

Subbed


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2011)

Very impressive so far! Thanks for sharing this build with us.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome work so far.  I neither have the balls or the patience to do what you do. Can't wait for more updates.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 25, 2011)

Subbed! sick


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2011)

I like how your single-sleeved cables aren't split apart.  Most of the ones I see lately are messy because the cables start going every direction...


----------



## kier (Jul 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> If Carlsberg did Case Mods...
> 
> Subbed



lol, thnx 



erocker said:


> Very impressive so far! Thanks for sharing this build with us.



Good to be here, and love the great replies



the54thvoid said:


> Awesome work so far.  I neither have the balls or the patience to do what you do. Can't wait for more updates.



It takes a little patience yes, but always satisfied when it's done (most of the time)
Updates coming up 



ERazer said:


> Subbed! sick



Sick in a good way i hope  thanks



t_ski said:


> I like how your single-sleeved cables aren't split apart.  Most of the ones I see lately are messy because the cables start going every direction...



I really hate messy cables, this part is always where some time needs to be spend I think


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2011)

Like what I see
Sub'd


----------



## craigo (Jul 26, 2011)

could it be time to replace my tj09?

your work is amazing.

oh and it had to be done....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UePtoxDhJSw&ob=av2e


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 26, 2011)

great stuff here!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

MOAR pics!


----------



## Loosenut (Jul 26, 2011)

^ what he said


----------



## douglatins (Jul 26, 2011)

Dude take a pic of your workshop


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Dude take a pic of your workshop



Yes that would be awesome, I want to see how your making all these bends.


----------



## kier (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks you guys  Love the picture 

I have a little mod attic, no hightech stuff just hand tools
So here is the picture.............sorry I didn't clean up the place before taking the pic but i'm a little busy with the TJ right now


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

kier said:


> Thanks you guys  Love the picture
> 
> I have a little mod attic, no hightech stuff just hand tools
> So here is the picture.............sorry I didn't clean up the place before taking the pic but i'm a little busy with the TJ right now
> ...



Very impressive it really shows you don't need a garage with tons of tools to turn out quality work! Great job keep up the work!


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dude damn nice build!!! Where you from?? This Is the first build/mod log of that case that i knoe off and i like it, but freaking expensive


----------



## Lebowski (Jul 26, 2011)

Truly outstanding workmanship on this case mod.  Love the attention to detail and looking forward to the finished article.


----------



## kier (Jul 27, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Very impressive it really shows you don't need a garage with tons of tools to turn out quality work! Great job keep up the work!



It's not a big room, but have everything that I needs. 



arnoo1 said:


> Dude damn nice build!!! Where you from?? This Is the first build/mod log of that case that i knoe off and i like it, but freaking expensive



Maybe I,m your next door neighbor  Living in the Netherlands



Lebowski said:


> Truly outstanding workmanship on this case mod.  Love the attention to detail and looking forward to the finished article.



Thank you my friend


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 27, 2011)

> Maybe I,m your next door neighbor  Living in the Netherlands




Probally not xd i live in heenvliet 20km under rotterdam, there are no case modders xd


----------



## douglatins (Jul 27, 2011)

I would keep the 180mm intake fans they are awesome. I dislike screens.


----------



## kier (Jul 27, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I would keep the 180mm intake fans they are awesome. I dislike screens.



Your kidding me, that's the one thing I dont like from the TJ, the fans and the air intakes


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 27, 2011)

kier said:


> Your kidding me, that's the one thing I dont like from the TJ, the fans and the air intakes



I gotta agree with douglatins it's the best part to me as well, but since your going WC it makes little difference.


----------



## kier (Jul 28, 2011)

Sponsor Update: EKWB





This week I received a very nice package with even beautifull  products in  from EKWB 

The package (always nice  to receive packages) 






Containing a fine collection of WC stuff






First a nice Coolstream360 radiator.
EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360) 






3x EK-FC480 GTX Backplate Black











2x EK DCC Top with 140 reservoir
EK-DCC X-RES 140











The last Block for the  GTX480
EK-FC480 GTX











Placed the DCC tops on the MCP355 






Instead of 140mm reservoirs I’m gonna useEK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Basic 











Like this






The GPUs will  be connected to the front res, need to adjusting the black acrylic  to get a straight line to the inlet of the reservoir






The outlet of the pump is going down through the midplate to a draining point, and so on to the radiators






I also have placed the back plates and installed  the last  block on the GPU's. Always looks nice






And placed everything











EKWB thank you for making this update / build possible


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 28, 2011)

kier said:


> [url]http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx233/kier1976/Banner/header.png[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://www.mnpctech.3dpixelnet.com/picture_library/2010.mnpctech.banner.jpg[/url]
> 
> ...



Looking great, can't wait to see what you do with the radiators!


----------



## kier (Jul 31, 2011)

Sponsor Update: Mnpctech





This week was a special week, received the package from Bill from Mnpctech
With a an important part for the TJ11. 

3M Di-Noc CARBON FIBER FILM





The package






To begin I’ll need to cover the air intakes from the sidepanel. Dont want these to be seeing.






So cut a strip of 1mm aluminium






And put thin double sided tape on it
















After this I’ve cut two pices of 2 mm aluminium, exact the size of the slots






3M Scotch Clear Mounting Tape #4010





Used the tape of the gods to put these pieces on the strips and also to increasing the pieces











Put them in






After this I want it all to become  flat without cracks, so I did use some silicone sealant






Next measering and cutout, what did I use: 

 -3M Di-Noc CARBON FIBER FILM
 -X-acto knife with sharp blade
-Cutting surface
-Heat gun/ Hair dryer (heat gun is to hot so take distance with this)
-About 60 minutes of time

Measured the sidepanel






Cut it out and left about one inch on all sides. 











Here we go………….. I’ve cut about 5 inch of the paper off and past the first half, 






After this the other half 
Make sure the sidepanel is clean and free of any grease or dirt.
 Align the vinyl with the case, remove the backing and then place it on as smoothly as you can. I used a credit card to smooth any bubbles out
For the round edges I’ve used my heat gun. Turn the heat gun on and proceed to slowly and evenly heat the vinyl, whilst doing so, smooth it outwards with your thumb and down around all the edges. 






Take your x-acto knife and use the lines as your guide.  Go slowly and make sure of where you’re cutting before you cut, hopefully preventing any miscuts or scratches to the side panel.











And one side panel finished






Also did the other panel with the slots for de aquaero displays











Cut out the window, displays and the fanholes






And the front of the TJ. Again cut a piece larger then the front











Paste it






Just a little heat






And cut it out






Also did the radiator bracket






Everything placed back






And installed it in the TJ






So did a lot of pasting this week. Here some pics how this is becoming a real carbon TJ
Left side











And the vertical lines from the TJ and from the carbon






Other side, the most important side




































Some detail shots


























That´s it for now my friends………see ya and keep on modding


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

absolutely dribble-worthy


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking better and better with every update!


----------



## gumpty (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome build-quality. Subd


----------



## kier (Aug 7, 2011)

Sponsor Update: Highflow & Coolermaster









If all goes well, I now have everything in to finish the TJ to. 
The great sponsorship discounts make it possible again:





Tygon tube





 Feser One Cooling Fluid - UV YELLOW 





 Bitspower Silver Shining Y-Block Fitting 3x ID G1/4 











Aqua-Computer Aquaero Displayglass (Grey) 





Bitspower G1/4 naar G1/4 (2x OD) connection Mini Silver Shiny BP-WTP-C42 











 Aqua-Computer Aquaero Filter Folie Yellow 





Bitspower G1/4 Matt Black Stop Fitting BP-MBWP-C06 











 Bitspower G1/4 naar G1/4 (2x OD) connection Mini Matt Black BP-MBWP-C42 





 Bitspower Crystal Link Tube For 2-Slots (SLI/CF) BP-CLTAC-S2 





Bitspower Multi-Link (SLI/CF) Adapter Mini BP-MBWP-C48 Matt Black 





















 Bitspower Multi-Link (SLI/CF) Adapter Mini BP-WTP-C48 Silver Shining 





















Bitspower Multi-Link (SLI/CF) Adapter BP-WTP-C47 Silver Shining































Bitspower 2xG1/4" Fillport Matt Black BP-MBWP-C04 











Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining Rotary 45 Degree IG1/4" Adapter





Aqua-Computer kraan(G1/4)
















 Lian Li EX-553B 5.25 to 3.5 or 2.5 plus Slim Optical Drive 

Cooler Master send me also some nice products
The Excalibur fans











The EK rad






Placed the fans
















Pulling the air inside






And some nice  cables whitch i'm sleeving now











Picture of the hdd's bracket






And the loop, how it's gonna be
















Coolermaster & Highflow Thanks!!!


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 7, 2011)

wow state of the art


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this one.  Will be following now.


----------



## kier (Aug 12, 2011)

Update 

Great news......did almost all the sleeving, a hell of a job. Only a few more sata and usb 






And I was busy with the loop in the lower section. used the Y fitting for draining and to the rad











Almost finished with the BP links
















Maybe you've noticed but almost all the red on the motherboard is gone......pci-e, red button and the red sata. Did this with black film






Next step is to make a slot in the tray for some cables like the power led, switch, usb and other stuff
So time for Dremel action






And finished











Placed the hardware back





















Not finished yet, I mis the yellow line






So I've cut a piece of the yellow acryl











Again used some black film






Paste it and cut out the lines






And placed it on the tray











Still waiting for the last fittings, hopefully next week and then.....................fill up the TJ 

Grtz.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG I can't wait to see more!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking amazing!!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know how you lined up all those connections for the hoses so precisely.

You make it look easy, but I don't think it is.

Amazing work.


----------



## kier (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you 

Just a little small update about the cables and the hdd's
Finally I got my hdd's in, 4TB is enough for this build







There's also a OCZ vertex 2 ssd 120 GB coming in for the OS
So installed all the hdd's and routing the sata and power cables
A small piece of the power is visible, but this is gonna be sleeved 











All the power cables are between the hdd bracket and the drive bay






So almost no cables visible











All the sata's are going to be sleeved and placed like this
















The power led, usb and other cables are placed behind the slide-out bracket (dont how it's called)






This is it for the weekend. Greetings my modding friends


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazing work, it just keeps getting better with every post!


----------



## Maban (Aug 14, 2011)

I deem this project full of awesome.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 14, 2011)

Maban said:


> I deem this project full of awesome.



and WIN!


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, this is awesome. I'd wish I had the skills (or patience ) to make something like this.

All hail the migthy kier!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2011)

Amazing!!!


----------



## kier (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you all

















Update: First loop filled

Finally all the acryl pipes are connected. Had some difficult issues with a few fittings
but it came out fine

Like the connection on the full cover block
















But..........everything is connected now





















Made some changes to the GPU loop, instead of the BP rotery snake I've used some more crystal link tubes











Time for the liquid.





















And one loop filled.
















The plan was to do the second loop also............but made a mistake
Need to order some more Feser because I dont have enough for the second loop

So to be continued


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice yellow fluid.  I have a clear ek block like those on my 6950.  Thinking about going green.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 17, 2011)

Very VERY sexy  love the yellow fluid - really sets it off.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 17, 2011)

This thing is gorgeous. Awaiting finished product.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> This thing is gorgeous. Awaiting finished product.



Ditto!


----------



## kier (Aug 21, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Nice yellow fluid.  I have a clear ek block like those on my 6950.  Thinking about going green.



Hmm, the yellow is becoming a little green now, so gonna add red dye



scaminatrix said:


> Very VERY sexy  love the yellow fluid - really sets it off.



Thanks, need to adjust the color a little want to get the same as the yellow acryl



JrRacinFan said:


> This thing is gorgeous. Awaiting finished product.



Almost finished my friend


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2011)

wow, clean and alot of tubing
must be hard work for that


----------



## kier (Aug 22, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> wow, clean and alot of tubing
> must be hard work for that



Thank you, and yes it took a little time to build it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 26, 2011)

omg this is bananas! lovee it so far!!!!


----------



## kier (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies my friends

Was sick for about two weeks so sorry for the late respons

Small update!!!

Last two weeks I didn't do much because I was sick and had the same color as the liquid
But where back again 

I adjust the Lian Li bracket for the ssd and the slimline dvd






Cut and bent a piece of aluminium
















This for the cover to hide the Lian bracket






Paste some carbon again






Placed it with the side plate
















And made the same piece for the other side






This week I hope that I can get the TJ up and running...............more to come


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 30, 2011)

How did i miss this?! Subbed!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 30, 2011)

So amazingly clean!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking forward to more pics, but have a question in the mean time.

I use distilled water in my loop and was planning on trying some coloring like you did.

What kind of dye are you using?

Thanks.


----------



## Lordbollo (Sep 7, 2011)

kier said:


> And one loop filled.
> 
> http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx233/kier1976/TJ14/DSC00831.jpg



Absolutley amazing work kier.
The TJ-11 is my dream case i just wish i could mod anywhere near you level of expertise.

I have on question though, in the pic above and the others showing your filled water loop for the gfx cards i was wonder why you have double connections between the cards. I have never water cooled myself and was wondering why you have connected it that way. 
I thought that there would be 1 in and 1 out per card on yours it looks like the middle card has 4 connections on it and i figured they would fight each other.
If i am wrong please correct me but after studing the pics for a while i for the life of me can't see why it would be that way.


----------



## kier (Sep 8, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Looking forward to more pics, but have a question in the mean time.
> 
> I use distilled water in my loop and was planning on trying some coloring like you did.
> 
> ...



I had Feser but that's gone now. Now it's Aqua-computer DP Ultra Yellow



Lordbollo said:


> Absolutley amazing work kier.
> The TJ-11 is my dream case i just wish i could mod anywhere near you level of expertise.
> 
> I have on question though, in the pic above and the others showing your filled water loop for the gfx cards i was wonder why you have double connections between the cards. I have never water cooled myself and was wondering why you have connected it that way.
> ...



Maybe this picture is better to explane your question 






And a small update 

















Update: New liquid and last sleeve update

Hi modding friends, sorry for the long waiting but finally I,m done with the liquid
I,ve chosen Aqua-computer DP Ultra yellow
Turned out to be yellow/ orange but much better then the green Feser
And I must admid...................I'm done with it 

The TJ is finished now for 90% and I really want to finish the build now. So here some pics
before the finishing touch



















































Also finished with the cables for the power cpu/gpu































And the sata cables











And some more sleeving pictures





















That's it for now


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see the final touches!


----------



## kier (Sep 10, 2011)

So did some more mixing, better then the orange 
Now it's even more like yellow gold beer...........cheers


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 10, 2011)

I liked the bright yellow stuff, but I've since read a lot of bad things about dyes.

So I see why you would switch to premixed fluid.

I'm going with colored tubing in the future.

Looking very nice.  Still can't get over how precise everything is lined up.


----------



## kier (Sep 11, 2011)

I would finish the TJ this weekend, but my boss needed me for a major error in a cooling installation.

So instead a small update...........sorry you guys

Like you know now I don't like to much cables in sight







Bent a piece of aluminium on two sides











And the cables are gonne 











Other side also done






I'm thinking of taking some days off...........every time when I wanted to finish this build, something came up


----------



## kier (Sep 12, 2011)

*Update!!!*

Finally the TJ11 is finished. Did the last things today

Sawn and bend the radiator cover











Also made a small cover for the outtake











And put it together
















Past the last piece of 3M Di-Noc CARBON FIBER FILM





















And a little preview from the TJ11 finished
















Offcourse more and better pictures are coming your way


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 12, 2011)

Incredible stuff Kier. Truly impressive work.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 12, 2011)

Absolutely amazing! Been looking forward to seeing this finished since I first saw the begining of it! Thanks for taking the time to post the pics and share it with us!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice finishing touches. Congrats and thanks for all the cool pictures.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome build
Can I ask how the temps are (CPU and GPU's)?


----------



## kier (Sep 14, 2011)

Temps are coming first the photo thing 

Update!!!

These are not the final pictures 

As you can see I've made some small adjustments, placed the window and the displays inside






















































































Going to bring the case to a friend for professional photo's, so to be continued


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 14, 2011)

kier said:


> Temps are coming first the photo thing
> 
> Update!!!
> 
> ...



These look pretty good to me, but, I look forward to said professional pictures.


----------



## cupang (Sep 14, 2011)

the water looks like tea. hahahha VERY COOL JOB!!


----------



## kier (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello my fellow modders, my apologies that I didn't respons at the replies but was very busy. To make it up with you........some final pictures

















*Final Update!!!*

It took same time but finally the last pictures from the TJ11, thanks to a good friend of mine: Ed Geels


































































































































Special thanks goes to the sponsors:

Freddy from:
http://www.highflow.nl

Bill from:
http://www.mnpctech.com

Ruud and Marco from:
http://www.coolermaster.nl

Gregor from:
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com

And Ed from:
http://www.edgeelsfotografie.nl

And ofcourse all members from Bit-tech for the great and useful replies

Grtz. Kier


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome pics


----------



## kier (Dec 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Awesome pics



Thank you HammerON


----------



## Komputronik (Dec 12, 2011)

light it up!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 12, 2011)

damn missed so much.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 12, 2011)

It inspires me to try harder with my builds.  All i need is more patience, more money, more skill and more patience again.

Truly industrial looking.  Looks like a biochemical plant inside.  That's a compliment.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 12, 2011)

its sooo awesome. its out of this planet! its like a factory from a science fiction movie.


----------



## kier (Dec 12, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> light it up!



Gonna show some pics later when it runs. Only thing is there are not much lights in it
Wanted to do a build with no leds and other lights



de.das.dude said:


> damn missed so much.



No problem  glad you like it



the54thvoid said:


> It inspires me to try harder with my builds.  All i need is more patience, more money, more skill and more patience again.
> 
> Truly industrial looking.  Looks like a biochemical plant inside.  That's a compliment.



Thanks for the great compliment. Patience is a thing I'm also looking for sometimes...o yes money to 



de.das.dude said:


> its sooo awesome. its out of this planet! its like a factory from a science fiction movie.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 12, 2011)

Simply flawless!


----------

